# Any Catfish?



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Has any body been catfishing this month? iv been busy and haven't had a chance to go.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

CatHunter ..A new Florida state record flathead catfish( waiting for official record) was brought out to the hatchery, weighed and paper work submitted.....caught off the Yellow River .....52 or 53 lbs and some change...Nice fat fish!!! FWC is waiting for the news release to the puplic ...watch on My FWC .Com.....for info.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going Monday night (weather permitting). I've been busy with school and haven't time to go, but fall break is next week and i'll be fishing almost everyday :thumbup: I'm taking one of my fishing buddies that has never caught a flathead. And about the florida record i know a guy that fishes in the Catfish tournaments on the Appalachicola that broke the record prefishing and took a picture with it and then released it so that he could possibly catch it during the tournament because if you break the record while fishing in the tourney you get $50,000.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

that's a awesome fish, i have been hunting the state record all summer long, trying to bring the state record back to Pensacola where she belongs, iam glad to see some one did


----------

